# Need helping determing sex of Jack Dempsey



## jesslang360 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi! I heard you folks are great at sexing Jack Dempseys. I've had varying opinions on what mine is. Hopefully I am able to post these pictures correctly - here goes -

http://i.imgur.com/mkoPrna.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/bqQGmKN.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/CYyJ22g.jpg

The fins are rounded, but the spangling around the jaw I'm being told is indicative of a male. Please let me know what you think!

Thanks!


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Looks like you have yourself a male. Rounded fins are rarely an accurate way to determine sex in most American cichlids.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Agree with Sinister


----------



## jesslang360 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks you


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

If you look at his "forehead" there is a hint of a hump. A lot of new world cichlid males will get this hump. It gets more pronounced with age and if there is another male in the tank. The dominate male will probably have a bigger hump.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

A) Demspeys don't get the nuchal hump you're referring to. And what you're pointing out as one here, is just the natural shape of the fish's head. B) For fish that DO get it, it's a very very inaccurate way of determining the sex of a fish. C) It does not necessarily get more pronounced with the age of a fish nor the presence of another male. It is based on genetics more than anything.


----------

